# March Photo Contest



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am very excited to see some muddy golden retrievers!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So lame but this is all I got!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love this theme!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Muddy Robbie!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly's muddy 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Gotta say that I do enjoy her getting all muddy! The rule is the dirtier she is, the more fun she had 

And then I realize I have to clean her!!!!!! :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Lucky Penny!

Great theme for this month's contest.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

One of my all-time pictures of Tesia.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

We don't really have "mud" here all sand but here's Sweetie wet, dirty & proud of it !!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's what I've got, Luna diving into a muddy watering hole. I don't have any from the times they've gotten really muddy as my instinct is to normally clean them up instead of taking pictures, haha. Luna could swim all day if I let her and this combines her 2 favorite things, fetch and swimming. I'm glad I was able to get this "action shot".


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Mud wrestling at the dog park.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't have any pictures to share, but I'm really enjoying this theme! Congrats Lucky Penny! Great pictures everyone :wave:


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly's muddy 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> View attachment 359361



I love this photo! I see mischief In those eyes ! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


>


Great shot! Should read "Look what I found Mom!" Or maybe "COLOR ME HAPPY!!!" 

Pete & Woody


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear, here's our 'mud'dle of mischievous muddy monsters in a perfect mud bath, Chester and some of his litter mates having a great reunion! :doh: Oh, and that really is a black lab at the front 
Chester is of course, the muddiest, nearest the grass bank! :uhoh:


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ziz iz funn!

Turpal


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

Don't know if good for contest, but picture not taken at March, we have no rains in March


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a Jinx as a pup. This is pretty impressive for Arizona! 

Jinx say, "What mom? Why can't I come in?"

Sorry it is sidways:doh:


----------



## raecap (Mar 8, 2014)

Someone found the mud hole!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie loves her mud facials


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I can see a golden under all that mud!! Could that be?!




raecap said:


> View attachment 361377
> 
> 
> Someone found the mud hole!
> ...


----------



## archimess (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. Here is Marley digging his way to China


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

These pictures are FUNNY


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This is not an entry, but just for fun, here is Toby on our East Coast trip this past fall. There was a huge (red!) mud puddle at North Cape, P.E.I. and of course, Toby found it. :doh:


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

This was a while back. Ali loved to dig to China and try to eat the mud she was digging in! Silly girl!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Loving all of these pictures!  They are so fun.

Here's Josie!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

"What does the fox say"


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Golden24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Although Chloe here is just a little muddy - I feel this was my initiation as being a first time dog owner. Last night she had a lovely bath, and as she was playing out in the back yard today, I was inside washing the floors. This is how she proudly looked when she came in .... Serves me right for not watching her more closely!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP*

All muddy Goldens please apply within!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I loved this recent pic of Rem playing in the mud and dirt at the dog park.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Loving these photos!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is loving mud season 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Did someone say Mud?......


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Pearl is loving mud season
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Was there supposed to be a photo in your post? If so, I can't see it. :uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally likes to drop his ball in the muddiest puddle, then dig in it for a while before putting his whole head in to retrieve the thing. 










I know we can only enter one, so the one of Tally I think is more dirty, but have to add Copley just for fun:


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally likes to drop his ball in the muddiest puddle, then dig in it for a while before putting his whole head in to retrieve the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great!


----------



## StealthBomberBass (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I know only the first one counts but I had to share more. These are some of my favorites! This was before we landscaped our yard and it rained. lol!

Yes, I've been right here the whole time. I didn't go in the mud, I promise! 








Uh...how long have you been standing there...
View attachment 367810
(see attachment at the bottom) (not sure why it's being weird)

Proud of her work








Play bows in the mud









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't get much more of a mud bath than that!


----------

